# Peppermill



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are a couple of curly maple peppermills done this week. One has GF Woodturners finish and the other lacquer. They are both 10" tall and have little coasters to sit in to keep pepper off the table. One is commissioned and the other goes on my table. I made these a little heftier as I like them to fit my hand and it was requested by the person commissioning the other one. Had some soft punky wood but was able to work around it.


----------



## Smokey7385 (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW! that is some purdy wood there Bernie, nice work.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Rusty. That wood had more curl than any I have ever seen.


----------



## Slapshot (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice pieces Bernie, what brand/size of lathe do you use.


----------



## Tom in indy (Oct 29, 2009)

Bernie,
these, like everything you do are, are beatuiful

t


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Andy and Tom.

Andy I have two lathes and at one time had three. I have a Jet 1220 Variable speed and a Nove DVR XP. I use the Jet for smaller projects and the DVR for the big stuff.


----------

